# Berlin, January 2011



## Assemblage23 (Jan 6, 2008)

I didn't know there is an observatory atop the DB Building.

Oh, and for me such gloomy weather is fantastic, it gives the city a more dramatic feel to it.


----------



## Topaas (Jun 11, 2008)

90. Gertrud-Kolmar-Straße


91.


92. Location of the Fürherbunker


93.


94.Ebertstraße 


95. Potsdamer Platz - DB Tower


96.


97.


98. Kollhoff Tower


99.


100.


101.


102. Reconstruction of the first trafficlight in the world.


----------



## Skrapebook (May 7, 2010)

Mein Gott!
Berlin is such a stunningly and fascinating worldclass METROPOLIS!


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Great photos!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Indeed, those last photos are just great Topaas


----------



## Topaas (Jun 11, 2008)

103. Sony Center


104.


105.


106.


107.


108.


109.


110. Watchtower in the Erna-Berger-Straße


111. Leipziger Platz


----------



## Topaas (Jun 11, 2008)

112.


113. Memhardstraße


114. Alexanderplatz


115.


116. Berliner Fernsehturm


117.


118.


119.


120.


121.


122.


123.


124.


125.


126.


127.


128.


129.


130.


----------



## Wunderknabe (Jun 29, 2010)

Great captures. It's indeed really a pleasure to walk in the city with such a weather. 

113: damn, those buildings to the left are really one of the worst buildings in the whole city. So ugly. Hopefully that gets demolished sooner rather than later..

116: love that shot. Gives a good impression on how big the Fernsehturm is when ur standing beneath it.


----------



## Skrapebook (May 7, 2010)

Amazing! 
Berlin is so stunningly huge!
It has so much fantastic variation all over the place!


----------



## Skrapebook (May 7, 2010)

Topaas said:


> 113. Memhardstraße


This (Like Wunderknabe wrote) is (Especially the brown building to the left) by far the ugliest building in the city!
The only reason it hasn´t been demolished yet MUST be because there are people living in it...
They better move out as soon as possible though because that DDR-monster has to blown to pieces ! :bash: :bash: :bash:


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Great updates!


----------



## Skrapebook (May 7, 2010)

But in reference to my last comment about that corner 
the place does look quite nice from the other angle
and during night:



















But the brown complex needs to go!


----------



## Frieden (Aug 15, 2008)

you are right it is one of the most ugly buildings in Berlin but I like it somehow because it is a typical contrast and part of the history. I know many people now would start to argue "There are enough contrast in Berlin" but please first focus on all these void places left 'caus of the war. Build first some high class buildings on empty spaces and the repair existing ones.

Anyway... Berlin is just a great city with a unique vibe

great captures, hope there are more :cheers::banana:


----------



## Belgrader (Feb 1, 2010)

The city architecture is AMAZING.


----------



## Topaas (Jun 11, 2008)

131. Marienkirche & Fernsehturm


132. Berlin Carré 


133.


134.


135. Ampelmännchen


136. Bahnhof Alexanderplatz 


137. Drei Mädchen und ein Knabe


138. Karl-Liebknecht-Straße 


139. Spree


140. Trabi Safari


141. Berliner Dom


142.


143.


144.


145.


146.


147. DDR Museum


148.


149.


150.


151.


----------



## Topaas (Jun 11, 2008)

152. Sea Life Berlin


153.


154.


155.


156.


157. AquaDom: 25 meter high with built-in transparent elevator


158.


159.


160.


161.


----------



## Skrapebook (May 7, 2010)

^^

Ze DDR was very fishy and needs to get to the bottom with! :lol:
No but seriously these are just stunningly great pics and you and this unbeatable city are simply ace! kay:


----------



## Topaas (Jun 11, 2008)

162. After the visit to Sea Life and the trip in the AquaDom it's time to walk a short distance to the Alexa Center, some pics taken hand-held with the special night-modus on my Sony A580, it was too cold to let my little children wait for me setting up a tripod


163.


164.


165.


166. Weltzeituhr Alexanderplatz


167.


168.


169.


170. BCC Berlin


----------



## Topaas (Jun 11, 2008)

171. Loxx Berlin


172.


173.


174.


175.


176.


177.


178.


179.


180.


181.


182.


----------



## Skrapebook (May 7, 2010)

^^

Fantastic even as a miniature! :banana:


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Yep really loving this photo set. Such an amazing city with such an interesting history. Can't wait to see more!


----------



## Topaas (Jun 11, 2008)

183. Alexa, autograph session Beatsteaks


184.


185.


186.


187.


188.


----------



## Topaas (Jun 11, 2008)

29-01-2011

189. Justizvollzugsanstalt Plötzensee


190. Lehrter Straße


191.


192.


193. 


194. A&O Hotel Hauptbahnhof


195.


196.


----------



## Topaas (Jun 11, 2008)

197. Hauptbahnhof


198.


199.


200.


201. Time to go home 


202.


203.


204.


205.


206.


207.


208.


209.


210. Spandau


211. Stendal


212. Minden


213. Wolfsburg


214.


The End


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

NICE!


----------



## skytrax (Nov 12, 2006)

:cheers:


----------



## MrNogatco (Jul 17, 2009)

Outstanding pictures Topaas.

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## JAVICUENCA (Dec 27, 2004)

Impressive train station!!!


----------



## pumpikatze (Sep 19, 2009)

Oh Berlin - ich liebe dich - I love you!


----------



## bleetz (Feb 13, 2009)

Berlin, the best city in the world. Absolutely love the city, its history and its culture.


----------

